

Ask HN: best low-latency desktop sharing application - dlikhten

I am looking for a desktop sharing application. Sometimes I just need to show the other guy what I am looking at and vice versa. I need something that is as low latency as possible. Free is preferred but will pay if the product is worth it.<p>The sharing is between windows and mac osx.<p>An acceptable solution would be something that limits shared space to a portion of the window for efficiency.<p>The #1 goal is low latency.
======
amalag
I don't know if it is what you want, but for quick & dirty shares I use:
<http://join.me>

~~~
dlikhten
Thanks, but unfortunately we already have a quick and dirty solution. Problem
is latency, and its a huge problem.

